# Do I think too deeply?



## DameEdna (Aug 26, 2009)

I think too deeply, I get easily irritated, I seem to be a pessimist:scratchhead: Yet my life is filled with wonderful things. I don't want sex. We are rarely affectionate. But we get along ok. We have wonderful kids. 

I just want to chill out and accept and enjoy life.:scratchhead:


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

As we grow older, we tend to think too much. That's why children are happy, adults aren't. I took reading as my hobby now, especially books about life and wisdom. Once I read a book written by a highly respected wise man in Taiwan. He said we have to do heart recycling. Hope I can get my meanings cross. As we grow older, we have accumulated a lot of garbage in our hearts. Resentment, hatred, jealousy, greediness, not content with our life, etc.etc. He said that we should clean our hearts regularly. We should get rid of the dirty stuff, and recycle the good stuff. I really like it. He also said that if we care too much about other people's comments, no matter good or bad, we haven't done a good job to protect our hearts. I find it very helpful too. Sometimes I do a good job, I really expect my boss to notice it and give me good comments. It is very silly of me for thinking like this. Why should I be bothered? As long as I have my job! I used to feel miserable if somebody insulted me. I couldn't sleep. Now I just laugh at myself. I bragged or I said something stupid. Somebody doesn't like it and she has to insult me, I am not bothered. Why should I be bothered by silly people? Good people don't insult others. 
Anyway, I have learned a lot. I have achieved inner peace. It is so wonderful to have a peaceful mind. Happy, relaxed, carefree, no fights, no arguments, etc, etc, feel so good.


----------



## DameEdna (Aug 26, 2009)

greenpearl said:


> As we grow older, we tend to think too much. That's why children are happy, adults aren't. I took reading as my hobby now, especially books about life and wisdom. Once I read a book written by a highly respected wise man in Taiwan. He said we have to do heart recycling. Hope I can get my meanings cross. As we grow older, we have accumulated a lot of garbage in our hearts. Resentment, hatred, jealousy, greediness, not content with our life, etc.etc. He said that we should clean our hearts regularly. We should get rid of the dirty stuff, and recycle the good stuff. I really like it. He also said that if we care too much about other people's comments, no matter good or bad, we haven't done a good job to protect our hearts. I find it very helpful too. Sometimes I do a good job, I really expect my boss to notice it and give me good comments. It is very silly of me for thinking like this. Why should I be bothered? As long as I have my job! I used to feel miserable if somebody insulted me. I couldn't sleep. Now I just laugh at myself. I bragged or I said something stupid. Somebody doesn't like it and she has to insult me, I am not bothered. Why should I be bothered by silly people? Good people don't insult others.
> Anyway, I have learned a lot. I have achieved inner peace. It is so wonderful to have a peaceful mind. Happy, relaxed, carefree, no fights, no arguments, etc, etc, feel so good.


Thank you for your in depth reply. Can you tell me what this book is please?


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

DameEdna said:


> Thank you for your in depth reply. Can you tell me what this book is please?


It is in Chinese. I don't know if they have English translation. 
聖嚴法師 最珍貴的身教
There is another great woman. Right now I am reading her books. 
She is 證嚴法師 She has an international organization called 慈濟
Both of them are buddists.


----------



## DameEdna (Aug 26, 2009)

greenpearl said:


> It is in Chinese. I don't know if they have English translation.
> 聖嚴法師 最珍貴的身教
> There is another great woman. Right now I am reading her books.
> She is 證嚴法師 She has an international organization called 慈濟
> Both of them are buddists.


Thanx Will have to do a crash course in Chinese!! 

Buddists?:scratchhead: Will give the religious stuff a miss thanx.


----------

